# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  DMLC for Scalable and Reliable Machine Learning

## Airicist

Website - dmlc.ml
dmlc.ai




> DMLC is a group to collaborate on open-source machine learning projects, with a goal of making cutting-edge large-scale machine learning widely available. The contributors includes researchers, PhD students and data scientists who are actively working on the field.


Phunter Lau,  Campbell, California, USA

----------

